# Renting excluding July'August



## rainbow60 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi there, we are retired and wonder if anyone thinks it feasable to find somewhere to rent in southern Italy for 10 months of the year excluding the main holiday season of July & August.

Obviously we need somewhere that is not just a holiday place where the owners want to get some income for the winter but without the proper facilities for winter living.

We have done this in Greece, Macedonia and Montenegro so far and fancy moving to Italy next September until we move back to UK maybe.

Regards


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are summer places that are rented for the winter. But it's more like Oct to April. At least I think so.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

i sent out messages to owners on homelidays website and got a house to rent on a 3 monthly contract just south of Florence for 700Euros a month + utilities. probably find something cheaper more south. just find places in the area you want and contact the owner, tell them what you want and for how long, you need to contact as many as you can and someone should get back to you.
hope this helps a bit.


----------

